# windows sur ssd externe ??



## Drumsession (12 Août 2016)

salut tout le monde, je me résigne donc apres de nombreuses tentatives d'installation de windows sur mon mac 5K avec fusion drive 2to, j'ai réussi avec les utilitaires vmware paragon et winclone. Seulement le hic, c'est que je me suis retrouvé toujours avec des ennuis soit de drivers car utilitaire bootcamp inutilisable pour le téléchargements des drivers, soit de ralentissement j'ai installé win 10 a 2A reprises j ai refais fusion drive 3 fois en tout, j 'ai essayé avec win 8.1 mais toujours quelques soucis. Je remercie entre parenthese macomaniac et surtout re drum pour leur investissement et le temps passé a m'aider. Aujourd'hui j'ai besoin de windows car j'utilise des logiciels pro fonctionnant que malheureusement sur cet os, a ce jour j ai supprimer ma partition ou windows était installé et j'envisage l'achat d'un ssd externe en usb ou thunderbolt pour l'installation de windows. Quelqu'un s'y est deja aventuré ? es ce possible et si oui es ce que les outils comme winclone peuvent de nouveau me servir, le but de tout cela étant de laisser mon fusion drive tranquille et de pouvoir booter sous windows le ssd au demarrage du mac ? merci a tous pour votre aide car j'en ai de nouveau besoin. merciiiiii


----------



## myzt (13 Août 2016)

Hello, il y a un tuto ici

http://forums.macg.co/threads/booter-sur-windows-a-partir-dune-cle-ssd.1282707/

C'est le plus recommandable, le plus performant, celui de Bleepbleep, il y a beaucoup trop d'erreurs et c'est pas formaté de la même manière


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

ok pas tout saisi, il y'a une manip avec winclone tu pourrais me l'expliquer stp


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> j'envisage l'achat d'un ssd externe en usb ou thunderbolt pour l'installation de windows. Quelqu'un s'y est deja aventuré


Ce qui marchera à 100 %, car je l'ai fait, c'est malheureusement pour toi, de faire l'installation normale d'une version de Windows avec Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne, puis de faire un clone avec Winclone qui fera un fichier image.

A ce stade on peut virer la partition Windows, toujours avec Boot Camp et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque. J'ai acheté un disque USB de 256 Go de chez Transcend en Thunderbolt, puis depuis mon iMac lancé Winclone et restaurer le fichier image dans ce SSD en Thunderbolt et c'est tout.

Peu importe si tu as fais une installation que de Windows, les logiciels s'installeront sans aucun problème, puisque ce sera bien un SSD dédié à Windows et totalement indépendant de OS X. Le démarrage est ultra rapide en Thunderbolt. Faisant de la 3D, j'avais besoin de 3DS Max et pour moi c'était la solution idéale et pérenne.

Petite remarque, j'ai testé pas mal de choses et il n'y a qu'en Thunderbolt et avec Winclone que ça fonctionnera. Avec un disque externe en USB 3.0, ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Aurais tu un ssd à le conseiller et pourrais tu m'aider dans le démarche en se faisant un Skype et teamview pour que tout se passe bien ?? Merci


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

En usb3 c est tout de même moins cher les ssd externe je ne veux pas mettre 200 e là dedans


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> En usb3 c est tout de même moins cher les ssd externe je ne veux pas mettre 200 e là dedans


Désolé pour toi, mais en USB 3.0, je l'ai déjà mentionné, ça ne fonctionnera pas. 

J'ai pris ce modèle qui fait USB 3.0 et Thunderbolt... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-por...disque+USB+de+256+Go+Transcend+en+Thunderbolt ...et oui, il est cher, mais actuellement c'est la seule solution pérenne en Thunderbolt.


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Ok bon ... Pourrais tu stp m'indiquer étape par étape le processus de mise en place. Merci beaucoup par avance locke


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2016)

Tes problèmes avec Windows étaient liés à des drivers que tu n'arrives pas à télécharger, si je me rappelle bien. 
Que tu installes Windows sur le disque interne dans une partition Bootcamp ou en externe sur un disque Thunderbolt, ne changera rien et tu auras toujours ces problèmes de drivers!


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Oui mais la C'est sur du ssd le bootcamp sera peut être moins capricieux qu'un fusion drive


----------



## myzt (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> ok pas tout saisi, il y'a une manip avec winclone tu pourrais me l'expliquer stp


Le but est de formater le SSD dans un format en GPT et donc compatible avec les derniers Mac qui sont en UEFI (bios moderne)



> That website only works if you're using a non-UEFI 2.0 Mac (Ivy Bridge and earlier Macs).
> 
> Here's how (includes methods for both non-UEFI and UEFI). In your case, use the UEFI methods.
> 
> ...



Il faut suivre ce tuto, le mieux c'est le faire depuis un PC Windows 10 64 bits par exemple, c'est des lignes de commandes, c'est pas le plus simple mais celui qui te permet d'avoir le résultat le plus sain possible et sans passer par le clonage, un SSD externe classique fonctionne, par contre il faut un boitier externe UASP (cette mention est importante), pour bénéficier de performances en plus avec les Mac
Pas besoin d'un disque en Thunderbolt, les drivers bootcamp sont inclus (mais il faut les télécharger et mettre dans le disque comme expliqué dans le tuto)


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

@myzt

Moi je veux bien, mais en USB 3.0 impossible de booter dessus, même en ayant un boitier UASP et j'en ai 4.


----------



## myzt (13 Août 2016)

Windows 7 oui mais j'ai réussi avec Windows 8.1 +
Le tuto Bleepbleep comporte des erreurs et il est random, j'ai réussi à installer 8.1 mais en corrigeant le tuto car quelques inexactitudes dans les procédures
Ce tuto provient de Macrumors et il fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Ok par moi et l'anglais ça fait 2 donc la ....


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

myzt a dit:


> Windows 7 oui mais j'ai réussi avec Windows 8.1 +
> Le tuto Bleepbleep comporte des erreurs et il est random, j'ai réussi à installer 8.1 mais en corrigeant le tuto car quelques inexactitudes dans les procédures
> Ce tuto provient de Macrumors et il fonctionne parfaitement



j'ai un mac book air avec un ssd y a pas moyen de faire quelque chose sans avoir a toucher a mon fusion drive d'imac ??


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

du coup les amis usb3 avec boitier uasp c est bon ? ou pas ? ca m'arrangerait en effet bcp moins cher... mais visiblement vous etes pas d'accord je precise ce serai pour installer windows 10


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> du coup les amis usb3 avec boitier uasp c est bon ? ou pas ? ca m'arrangerait en effet bcp moins cher... mais visiblement vous etes pas d'accord je precise ce serai pour installer windows 10


Moi je dis que non, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je précise que j'ai installé Windows 10. 

Le boitier que je mentionne en réponse #7 fait aussi USB 3.0 et que nenni pour booter en USB 3.0.


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Bon bah du coup un pour qui ça marche et l'autre non ......


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> Bon bah du coup un pour qui ça marche et l'autre non ......


Voilà sur quel type d'iMac ça fonctionne en Thunderbolt et pas en USB 3.0 avec boitier UASP...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

Topo "hors-sujet" en ce qui concerne le procédé décrit




​ *Drumsession*

il y aurait une manœuvre tarabiscotée à tenter (qui, je n'en doute pas un seul instant, va te ravir) =>

*- a)* tu sauvegardes les données de ton *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* (TimeMachine) ;

--------------------​
*- b)* tu démarres par *⌘R* en mode *Recovery* (type de démarrage qui clone dans un *RAMDisk* à la volée le dossier de démarrage de la partition *Recovery HD* > puis démarre le Mac sur ce Système supporté en *RAM*).

--------------------​
*- c)* dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* > tu passes une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui te retourne le tableau du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive, dont l'*UUID : XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* du *Logical Volume Group* mentionné tout en haut de l'affiche > tu enchaînes par une commande de type :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX
```
 où tu fais un copier-coller en queue de commande de l'*UUID XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX *du *Logical Volume Group* cité > ce qui détruit ton Fusion Drive en libérant les 2 disques et en rejetant 2 volumes vierges reformatés en *JHFS+* et nommés *Untitled* tous les 2.

--------------------​
*- d)* dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > soit tu démontes le *Untitled* du SSD (afin d'éviter les confusions à l'install avec l'autre *Untitled*) > soit tu reformates le seul *Untitled* du HDD en le nommant par exemple *Macintosh HD*.

--------------------​
*- e)* tu ré-installes un Système démarrable dans le *seul volume du HDD* (tu considères le SSD comme hors jeu dans cette expérimentation) > soit via l'option : "_Ré-installer OS X_" > soit via l'option "_Récupérer une sauvegarde Time Machine_".

--------------------​
*- f)* tu vas donc te retrouver avec un HDD *disk0* (c'est l'identifiant inversé sur ta bécane) de 1 To partitionné ainsi :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.2 GB   disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650 MB     disk0s3
```
 puisque tu dis avoir supprimé ton ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* qui existait en *disk0s4*.

--------------------​
*- g)* tu tentes d'installer Windows à la régulière via l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur une partition *disk0s4* créé _ad hoc_ - soit en utilisant ton *iso* de Win-8, soit de Win-10 > c'est là que les Satrapes s'attrapent gît le point nodal de l'expérimentation décrite : est-ce que *sans* Fusion Drive > tu parviens à installer Windows à la régulière > et un Windows avec du son ?

--------------------​
*- h)* si ce miracle avait lieu > tu te hâtes - toutes affaires cessantes - de cloner les fichiers de ton volume *BOOTCAMP* opérationnel par «Winclone» dans une image-archive *Win.winclone* (= sauvegarde d'un Windows fonctionnel) quelque part où elle ne risquera pas d'être effacée dans le reformatage ultérieur du volume.

--------------------​
*- i)* redémarrage par *⌘R* en mode *Recovery* > Terminal > par une commande du type :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION /dev/disk1s2 /dev/disk0s2
```
 tu recrées les bases d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* de type Fusion Drive solidarisant les 2 partitions majeures *disk1s2* (SSD) et *disk0s2* (HDD) - cette dernière reformatée en cours d'opération > par là-même un *Physical Volume* (disque dur émulé) sera importé sur chacune desdites partitions, à titre d'instance-support pour la future exportation d'un *Volume Logique* > l'*UUID* : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* du *Logical Volume Group* global est mentionné en écho à la fin de l'opération dans la fenêtre du «Terminal».


Tu enchaînes par une commande du type :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 où tu fais un copier-coller à sa place de l'*UUID XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* mentionné du *Logical Volume Group* > ce qui va exporter un *Volume Logique* unique, intitulé *Macintosh HD*, et exploitant 100% de l'espace disque disponible sur les 2 disques virtuels des *Physical Volumes* importés en *disk1s2* & *disk0s2*.

--------------------​
*- j)* dans le néo volume vierge *Macintosh HD* > tu récupères ta sauvegarde *TM*.

--------------------​
*- k)* c'est ici que les Athéniens s'atteignent le test décisif n°2 intervient : si tu démarres avec la touche "_alt_" > peux-tu encore démarrer sur ta partition *BOOTCAMP* ci-devant démarrable (dans mon hypothèse antérieure) et qui n'a absolument pas été supprimée par les opérations précédentes, ou bien l'instauration du *CoreStorage* (qui induit pas mal d'effets logiques collatéraux) ne permet-elle plus de démarrer sur le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?

--------------------​
*- l)* si ça démarre : opération d'ensemble réussie ; si ça ne démarre pas > reformatage de la partition *BOOTCAMP* au format *MS-DOS* (*FAT-32*) requis en préalable > rétro-clonage par «Winclone» d'après l'image-archive *Win.winclone* d'un Windows fonctionnel dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* reformaté en *ntfs* > test de boot et de fonctionnalité.

--------------------​
=> si cette Odyssée logique t'affole > souviens toi que *Re-drum* se fera un plaisir de t'épauler à la manœuvre...


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2016)

C'est un joli programme là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, bravo.


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

macomaniac mdrrr t fou mdrrr, non je ne me lance pas dans un truc pareil mon fusion drive fonctionne nickel, je ne veux plus y touché(l'ai refait 4 fois deja) et surtout je ne veux plus perdre les données que je viens de commencer a remettre. il me faut absolument une solution type ssd mais j'ai rien compris au tuto an anglais et surtout ils disent qu ils faut le faire sous windows mais je n'ai pas windows lollll je suis lost.....


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Voilà sur quelle type d'iMac ça fonctionne en Thunderbolt et pas en USB 3.0 avec boitier UASP...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 110311



j'ai cette config avec un peu de ram en moins..


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> je ne veux plus perdre les données que je viens de commencer a remettre


Il te suffit de faire une sauvegarde *TM* (ou un clone) sur un DDE > ce qui te permet de supprimer ton Fusion Drive sans appréhension > et pour ré-installer dans un *Volume Logique* recréé de neuf d'utiliser en "_source_" la sauvegarde...

Supprimer logiquement un Fusion Drive > ça va chercher dans les 10 secondes dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* ; en recréer un > dans les 20 secondes encore dans le même «Terminal» : donc ce qui prendrait du temps > ce serait de récupérer la sauvegarde. L'intérêt expérimental consisterait à vérifier si, dans une configuration de boot mono-disque tout à fait classique > Windows s'installe et est fonctionnel (protocole expérimental pas _complètement_ farfelu : un cas s'est présenté sur les forums où la simple suppression d'un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition d'OS X avait permis l'installation de Windows jusque-là impraticable > ce qui montre qu'avec le *CoreStorage* <un Fusion Drive en est une variété> on ne sonde jamais le fond de tout ce qui se trame en _loucedé_).

Si ton expérience avec SSD externe avorte > tu pourras toujours re-songer à ma variante. Dont je te décris une variation plus aisée : tu repères un possesseur de Mac avec Windows installé dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* irréprochable > tu t'arranges pour lui soutirer une image-archive *Win.winclone* de sa mirifique configuration (c'est là le point ardu de la manœuvre) > tu te fais un joli rétro-clonage d'après l'archive dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* créé ad hoc sur ton HDD en-dessous du dispositif *CoreStorage* > tu vérifies si tu peux démarrer et si tu as le son...


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Salut macomaniac alors je retient ton dernier paragraphe, qui est je pense plus accessible pour moi. Je dispose d un MacBook Air et j ai déjà installé Windows via bootcamp il y a longtemps dessus cela fonctionnait impeccable car ssd dans le MacBook, le problème c'est qu'il a seulement 128 go de ssd donc je pourrais faire une installation bootcamp Windows dessus mais j'aurai une trop petite partition à cloner sinon j avais penser à cela en effet... Je suppose qu'il est impossible d'augmenter la taille pour ensuite transférer cette image sur l iMac ? Si tu penses que c est possible je veux bien que tu m'explique la procédure de clonage avec winclone pour transférer la partition Windows MacBook Air vers iMac. Merci macomaniac bon dimanche


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> j'aurai une trop petite partition à cloner sinon j avais penser à cela en effet... Je suppose qu'il est impossible d'augmenter la taille pour ensuite transférer cette image sur l iMac ?



Si «Winclone» fonctionne comme je le présume > l'image-archive *Win.winclone* produite est un clone des fichiers-Système de Windows (et des documents de la session de l'utilisateur) qui ne détermine en aucune façon une taille du volume dans lequel ces fichiers-Système seront recopiables ultérieurement.

Je n'ai aucune expérience "interne" de Windows (que je n'ai jamais utilisé ni n'utiliserai jamais) - mais j'avais été amené naguère en mode expérimental à créer sur un _MacBook Pro 2010_ qu'on m'a donné une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec Windows installé > j'ai alors utilisé «Winclone» et le résultat est une archive intitulé *Win.winclone* (qui n'a pas la taille du volume "_source_", mais la taille des fichiers de ce volume - un Windows installé en mode clean ne pèsera que quelques Go) > à partir de là, j'ai pu expérimentalement cloner un Windows démarrable dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* vide d'un autre Mac.

Donc, en ce qui te concerne =>

- tu opères pareil sur ton _MacBook Air_ (dans le volume duquel tu dois avoir aussi «Winclone») de manière à obtenir une image-archive *Win.winclone* de quelques Go (c'est un "fichier-container" déplaçable).

- cette archive : tu la copies bêtement sur un périphérique qui te permettra le transfert d'un Mac à l'autre (clé USB ou DDE)

- tu peux recopier sur le Bureau de ton _iMac _Fusion Drive ladite archive *Win.winclone*.

- avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de ton _iMac _> tu crées une partition vide intitulée *BOOTCAMP* de la taille que tu souhaites et au format d'accueil *MS-DOS* (*FAT-32*) > partition qui sera créée en position n°4 = *disk0s4* de ton HDD.

- alors tu lances «Winclone» et tu lui demandes de cloner l'archive *Win.winclone* ("_source_") dans le volume vide *BOOTCAMP* ("_destination_").​
--------------------​
NB. Ce que je déclarais auparavant :


macomaniac a dit:


> tu repères un possesseur de Mac avec Windows installé dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* irréprochable > tu t'arranges pour lui soutirer une image-archive *Win.winclone* de sa mirifique configuration (c'est là le point ardu de la manœuvre)



s'avère dans ton cas l'enfance de l'art, puisque tu es toi-même ce « possesseur de Mac avec Windows installé dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* irréprochable » > je présume qu'il te sera facile de te soutirer à toi-même l'archive *Win.winclone* tant attendue...


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

ok maco merci je fai koi sous mon macbook air pour crée l'image, il faut que je cree donc une partiton windows sous bootcamp, une fois que windows est fonctionnel je fais quoi exactement avec winclone comment crée l'image ? et surtout s'il installe les drivers apple bootcamp sur cette partion windows seront-ils compatibles avec l'imac ensuite ? puisque ce sera un clone les drivers ne seront pas les memes ...


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Macomaniac comment créer le clone de la partition Windows bootcamp avec winclone sur mon MacBook Air ? Et où je trouve le fichier win.winclone pour l iMac ? Merci


----------



## myzt (14 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> Bon bah du coup un pour qui ça marche et l'autre non ......


Ça fonctionne, il y a un autre membre qui avait testé le tuto, il a réussi, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir réussi et je parle même pas des gars sur macrumors dont le tuto a été un succès, il faut le suivre à la lettre, si l'anglais est un souci, je pourrais le traduire mais j'ai plus de Mac (attente du MBP 2016 ou allez voir ailleurs mais c'est pas le sujet lol)
Il a été installé avec un Macbook Air 11 2013 et par un SSD externe, un Nanodrive Storeva ( sur Macway)

Tu peux utiliser un WM, mais je préfère avoir un vrai Windows pour le faire (note suffit de prendre une clé avec toi et d'aller faire chez un proche qui possède un Windows, ça prend pas longtemps lol, c'est des lignes de commande à taper)

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/apple/Applications/unique-windowsiens-irrecuperables-sujet_959_24.htm


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

myzt a dit:


> Ça fonctionne, il y a un autre membre qui avait testé le tuto, il a réussi, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir réussi et je parle même pas des gars sur macrumors dont le tuto a été un succès, il faut le suivre à la lettre, si l'anglais est un souci, je pourrais le traduire mais j'ai plus de Mac (attente du MBP 2016 ou allez voir ailleurs mais c'est pas le sujet lol)
> Il a été installé avec un Macbook Air 11 2013 et par un SSD externe, un Nanodrive Storeva ( sur Macway)
> 
> Tu peux utiliser un WM, mais je préfère avoir un vrai Windows pour le faire (note suffit de prendre une clé avec toi et d'aller faire chez un proche qui possède un Windows, ça prend pas longtemps lol, c'est des lignes de commande à taper)
> ...



Ok j essai autre chose pour le moment et si cela fonctionne pas je reviendrai vers toi Merci


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si «Winclone» fonctionne comme je le présume > l'image-archive *Win.winclone* produite est un clone des fichiers-Système de Windows (et des documents de la session de l'utilisateur) qui ne détermine en aucune façon une taille du volume dans lequel ces fichiers-Système seront recopiables ultérieurement.
> 
> Je n'ai aucune expérience "interne" de Windows (que je n'ai jamais utilisé ni n'utiliserai jamais) - mais j'avais été amené naguère en mode expérimental à créer sur un _MacBook Pro 2010_ qu'on m'a donné une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec Windows installé > j'ai alors utilisé «Winclone» et le résultat est une archive intitulé *Win.winclone* (qui n'a pas la taille du volume "_source_", mais la taille des fichiers de ce volume - un Windows installé en mode clean ne pèsera que quelques Go) > à partir de là, j'ai pu expérimentalement cloner un Windows démarrable dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* vide d'un autre Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si «Winclone» fonctionne comme je le présume > l'image-archive *Win.winclone* produite est un clone des fichiers-Système de Windows (et des documents de la session de l'utilisateur) qui ne détermine en aucune façon une taille du volume dans lequel ces fichiers-Système seront recopiables ultérieurement.
> 
> Je n'ai aucune expérience "interne" de Windows (que je n'ai jamais utilisé ni n'utiliserai jamais) - mais j'avais été amené naguère en mode expérimental à créer sur un _MacBook Pro 2010_ qu'on m'a donné une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec Windows installé > j'ai alors utilisé «Winclone» et le résultat est une archive intitulé *Win.winclone* (qui n'a pas la taille du volume "_source_", mais la taille des fichiers de ce volume - un Windows installé en mode clean ne pèsera que quelques Go) > à partir de là, j'ai pu expérimentalement cloner un Windows démarrable dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* vide d'un autre Mac.
> 
> ...


Par contre voilà ce que j'ai pas de partition bootcamp toujours sur MacBook Air !!! Donc impossible je vois pas comment je pourrais la cloner ?
http://www.noelshack.com/2016-32-1471178401-iphone-image-08-14-2016.jpg


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Bon du coup besoin de replacer bcd file sous winclone ou non ?? Dernière chose que dois savoir  macomaniac j ai réussi à tout faire c est l'option qui me manque avant de tout validé réponse urgente stp merciiii


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Salut *Drumsession
*
Qu'est qui te soucie actuellement ?


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Drumsession
> *
> Qu'est qui te soucie actuellement ?



Juste cela ca car ca a fonctionné tout N est pas top top mais c est beaucoup beaucoup mieux 

http://www.noelshack.com/2016-32-1471181763-iphone-image-08-14-2016.jpg


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

J arrive pas à l'être cela à jour meme installateur bootcamp réinstallé


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Tu veux dire que tu as déjà rétro-cloné ton archive *Win.winclone* tirée du _MacBook Air_ dans la partition *BOOTCAMP* de ton _iMac_ et que Windows démarre ?

- Pour ce qui est de l'installation de pilotes en interne > comme je l'ai déjà mentionné : je n'ai aucune expérience de Windows  > je ne peux donc te tuyauter à ce sujet.

- En ce qui concerne la capture que tu avais faite du panneau de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» dans la session de ton _MacBook Air_ > je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi, si tu as bien une partition *BOOTCAMP* sur le disque de ce Mac > elle n'est pas affichée par le logiciel ?​


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Oui il me manque des drivers mais cela a parfaitement fonctionné merci à mon MacBook Air maintenant je vais répartitioner ssd MacBook pour virer Windows


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Merci à toi macomaniac pour cet astuce autant de prise de tête pour qu'au final cette solution fonctionne je pense qu une fois les maj Windows update faire beaucoup de choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre et choses que j avais pas avant utilitaire bootcamp dans barre tâche Windows pour redémarrer direct sur OS X Merci macomaniac !!!!!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Je suis content pour toi que tu sois enfin débarrassé de ce problème !

Note que j'aurais bien aimé savoir ce que donnait une tentative d'installation de Windows sur le seul HDD de ton _iMac_, le Fusion Drive provisoirement supprimé... ☜


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Lol je me doute macomaniac mais la sérieux j en pouvais plus . mon iMac OS X et Windows confondu N à jamais aussi bien fonctionné, winclone c est vraiment magique !


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

J ai économiser du temps et de l'argent soit plus 200 euros de ssd Thunderbolt !


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> J ai économiser du temps et de l'argent soit plus 200 euros de ssd Thunderbolt !


 A la base c'est ce que tu voulais.


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Yes


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2016)

Si tu n'avais pas BootCamp dans l'installation precedente de Windows, c'est que tu n'avais pas installé les pilotes télé chargés avec assistant BootCamp (c'est au moment où on installe les pilotes en lançant setup.exe que BootCamp s'installe aussi)

L'essentiel c'est que cette fois tu aies une installation de Windows fonctionnelle. 

Par contre je m'inquiète un peu de la validation par Microsoft de cette deuxième installation de la meme copie de Windows sur un deuxième ordinateur...

Tu risques d'ici quelques jours de voir au moins l'une des deux installations être désactivée automatiquement avec un message indiquant que cette version de Windows n'est pas légitime.

Il faudrait que tu saisisses un nouveau numéro de licence sur cette 2ème installation.


----------



## Drumsession (14 Août 2016)

Non j ai pris les devants avec un utilitaire gèrent cela


----------



## Drumsession (15 Août 2016)

bon tout est presque ok le hic c'est c'est que j'ai pas de sons, l'utuilitaire bootcamp m'a bien installé les drivers video etc.. mais il me manque les drivers audio amd "advanced micro devices driver update for amd radeon r9 M395x" je n'arrive pas a trouver ce fichier pour windows 10 64 bits, c'est a ce jour la seule ombre au tableau.... merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2016)

Tu as essayé ce logiciel de chez AMD... http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/auto-detect-tool ...qui détecte ce qu'il faut ?

Sinon, dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows, il y a forcément une icône d'un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation. Tu as tenté de faire une MAJ en faisant un clic droit ?


----------



## Drumsession (15 Août 2016)

Salut merci je vais aller voir ton lien mais je N ai aucun triangle jaune dans le gestionnaire et le amd high définition audio est visible dans les paramètres de lecture audio mais est désactivé et impossible de l'activer.


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2016)

Mais c'est la carte video AMD qui gère le son?

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est peut-être l'utilitaire que tu mentionnes quelques messages plus haut et qui "gère" les problèmes de validation de licence qui empêche Windows de trouver les bons drivers.
Si cet utilitaire bloque l'accès aux serveurs de Microsoft (pour ne pas que ta licence Windows soit déclarée illicite ou déjà activée sur un autre ordinateur... simple hypothèse de ma part sur le rôle de cet utilitaire), ca empêche sans doute de consulter les bases de données matériels/drivers


----------



## Drumsession (15 Août 2016)

Non puisque Windows update fonctionne parfaitement si cela fonctionne pas je ferais avec et j ai une carte son externe usb qui fonctionne ca fera l affaire mais je préférerai régler cela quand même


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Août 2016)

Et sur le site AMD tu ne trouves pas le drivers ?
celui-ci par exemple : http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
Est donnée pour toutes cartes readon R9 sur W10 64 bits.


----------



## Drumsession (15 Août 2016)

Je vais tenter ce qui est bizarre c est qu'il m a bien pris la vidéo mais pas l'audio


----------



## Drumsession (15 Août 2016)

les pilotes graphiques sont bon pas de drivers audio je ne sais donc pas, je vais utiliser ma carte externe tant pis


----------

